# المنظمات الخاصة بالسلامة المهنية



## يا الغالي (4 مارس 2012)

*مؤسسات البريطانية المتعلقة بالسلامة*

مؤسسات البريطانية المتعلقة بالسلامة

International Institute of Risk and Safety Management (IIRSM)
Institution of Occupational Safety and Health (IOSH)
National Exam Board in Occupational Safety and Health (NEBOSH)
Royal Environmental Health Institute of Scotland (REHIS)
Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA)
Chartered Institute of Environmental Health (CIEH)
Institute of Ergonomics and Human Factors (IEHF)




*شهادات البريطانية الخاصة بالسلامة
* NEBOSH National General Certificate
* IOSH Managing Safely
* IOSH Managing Safely Refresher
* CIEH Health & Safety in the Workplace
* Emergency First Aid at Work
* Basic Health & Safety Awareness
* Risk Assessment
* Safe Manual Handling
* Accident Investigation
* Display Screen Equipment Safety
* Work Related Stress Awareness
* Principles of COSHH
* Fire Safety
* Infection Control
* Safe Working at Heights
وصف محتوى الدورات
رسوم بعض الدورات

*


----------



## محمودالحسيني (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يا الغالي (8 مارس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]شهادات الأمريكية خاصة بالسلامة[/FONT]
· Board of Certified Safety Professionals (BCSP) 
· American Board of Industrial Hygiene (ABIH) 
· American Board for Occupational Health Nurses, Inc. (ABOHN)
رابط


----------



## يا الغالي (9 مارس 2012)

الاتحاد الاوروبي 





EUROSTAT(European Statistics)



European Agency for Safety and Health at Work



European Committee for Standardization



European Health Telematics Observatory (EHTO)



European Information System for Occupational Safety and Health (EISOSH)



European Trade Union Technical Bureau for Health and Safety (TUTB


المنظمات الامريكية





Bureau of National Affairs, Inc. (BNA)



Department of Labor (DOL)



Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS)



Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA)



Mine Safety and Health Administration (MSHA)



National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH)



Environmental Protection Agency (EPA)



American Conference of Governmental Industrial Hygienists (ACGIH)



American Industrial Hygiene Association (AIHA)



American National Standards Institute (ANSI)



American Society of Safety Engineers (ASSE)



Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)



National Safety Council (NSC)


المنظمات الكندية




Canadian Centre for Occupational Health and Safety (CCOHS)



Industrial Accident Prevention Association (IAPA)



Canadian Standards Association (CSA)



Institut de Recherche en Sante et en Securite du Travail (IRSST)



Construction Safety Association of Ontario (CSAO) 

المنظمات الاسترالية



National Occupational Health and Safety Commission(NOHSC)



(Australian Public Service OHS Agency) COMCARE



National Safety Council of Australian (NSCA)



Industrial Foundation for Accident Prevention( IFAP)



Australian Legal Information Institute



Standards Australia



WorkCover Authority of New South Wales



WorkSafe Western



WorkCover Western Australia



Victorian WorkCover Authority



Australian Capital Territory



South Australia WorkCover Corporation



Workplace Standards Tasmania



Queensland Government Department of Industrial Relations



WorkCover Queensland



Northern Territory Government Department of Employment, Education and Training



(Employer and Union Organization) Australian Chamber of Commerce and Industry



(Employer and Union Organization) Australian Council of Trade Unions

الصينية

SEPRI : Safety & Environmental Protection Research Institute 



SAWS : State Administration of Work Safety

الكورية



Ministry of Labor, Republic of Korea



Korea Occupational Safety and Health Agency (KOSHA)



Korea Industrial Safety Association (KISA)



Korean Industrial Health Association (KIHA)

ماليزية

Department of Occupational Safety and Health (DOSH)



National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH)


تايونية





Council of Labor affairs Executive Yuan R.O.C



Institute of Occupational Safety and Health in Republic of China (IOSH)



INDUSTRIAL SAFETY & HEALTH ASSOCIATION OF TAIWAN, R.O.C  Occupational Safety and Health Council of Hong Kong



منقول من 
رابط التالي


----------



## يا الغالي (18 مارس 2012)

American Industrial Hygiene Association: www.aiha.org
American Board of Industrial Hygiene: www.abih.org
Board of Certified Safety Professionals: www.bcsp.org
Council on Certification of Health, Environmental, and Safety Technologists: www.cchest.org


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الروابط


----------



## فهد الضاري (20 مارس 2012)

مشكور على الجهد المميز


----------



## يا الغالي (20 مارس 2012)

· The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH): http://www.cdc.gov/niosh​ · National Safety Council: http://www.nsc.org ​ · Washington State Dept. of Labor and Industries: http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/default.asp ​ · United States Census Bureau: http://www.census.gov/ (الإحصائيات الأمريكية)​ Safe Kids : http://www.safekids.org

مطويات تعليمية من الاوشا 
http://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/toc_fact.html
http://www.osha.gov/pls/publications/publication.athruz?pType=Types&pID=2






 

 




 

 







​


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (20 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود اللهم يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

